# Short Face breeds



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone here have any? what do you have? I have Moorheads and S.F. Budapest.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

You have S.F. Budas? How many? Will you have any available next year?
Colors?
Daryl


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

I just read up on Budas, hard breed to raise. Do you hand feed yours or foster with another breed? I would not have the time it takes to raise such a beautiful bird.

Tony


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

I am just getting back into the hobby after 20+ years. When I was a teenager I had s.f. budapest and s.f. viennas. Right now I have 3 pair which are 5 grizzles and 1 blue. I plan on handfeeding,(i also breed parrots which i handfeed all babies). I do have a pair of pumpers that I will use just to see which way the babies do better. I will also let them try to raise a young one when the weather gets warmer, late spring early summer, just to see how they do. Hope that answered your question Big T. So to answer Pigeonmama question, I don't know what I will have but I love s.f. and I don't give up easily. BTW I am still waiting to see the pics of your winners.
John


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

John,
I got my birds from Kari Jo. What a process. Our wonderful Terry W. baby sat these kids until it was warm enough to ship to Me. You can find their picture on Kari's website, I think it's www.sugarbunnie.com, and look under available birds. Laz is the grizzle and Lil (hen) is stork marked.
There were Budas for sale on eggbid, and same birds on www.slobberknockerlofts.com not too long ago, but just too durned cold to ship up here right now, and money a bit tight, besides. If I hear of other Budas becomming available, I'll let you know. I will be going to Sturbridge, Mass. show next month, and will look there also.
Daryl


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Ha thats funny those are the Buddies I got, from Ted Grill. They are better that the pics he had posted. I have seen your birds on Kari Jo site before, and was upset i missed them.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, good to know they went to a good person. I did like some of those birds, especially that little blue bar.
Daryl


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

That little blue bar is a happy little pigeon and quickly became my favorite. When i look at him, he is always cooing or humming.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ohhhh goodness graciouse!!!!! I love them. they look like figuritas that saw a ghost....lol....


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Figs are small like buddies, I have never had them but they look awesome. I love frilled birds. BTW I love your seraphims they are nice birds Spirt wings


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Wolverine (my favorite of the X-Men)
What breed are you using as pumpers? Figuritas make good pumpers for Budas, too, so, if you decide to go with more pumpers, think about Figs.
Daryl (hand feeding an old style frill at this time)


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

They either saw a ghost or they're on pigeon crack! I saw the "sugar tumbler" and he's awesome!


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Daryl,
I only have 1 pair of pumpers. A classic frill satinette and a Italian Owl hen. I love Frills and if I have a pair I would end up breeding them instead of using them as pumpers. So a split pair I know I won't breed. So if i try to use Figs, I know I would end up breeding them and I just don't have alot of room. The "ghost" and "pigeon on crack" made me laugh. the "sugar tumbler" is neat, maybe Kari Jo is on to something...


----------

